# Reached another goal!



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I've never posted on here but sure do get lots of encouragement from everyone on here. I just wanted to share my latest goal that I reached. This morning I am now officially under 130#s. Granted, I am at only 129 but that is still less than 130! I have now lost 28 pounds, only 9 more to go to reach my ultimate goal. I am sure that these last 9 pounds are going to be the hardest but I just know I can do it. After coming this far I would hate to give up now. I feel so much better without those extra pounds. I didn't do any of the diets that y'all talk about so often, just started eating in a healthy manner. I still allow myself "treats" but just a small piece of pie, not a big one, that sort of stuff. Thanks everyone for sharing this journey with me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Great job! Mind sharing your diet olan with us?


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

*mythreesons:* Sure I will tell you but it really isn't anything special, not even an actual diet. For breakfast I drink a couple or more, of cups of black coffee (my big weakness), eat a piece of fruit and sometimes a 90 calorie fiber bar if I am extra hungry. Mid-morning I'll drink another cup of coffee and if I am hungry I'll have some fruit or fiber bar if I didn't eat one that morning. For lunch I'll have a cup of yogurt or some cottage cheese. In the afternoon I might snack on some dry roasted nuts or some crackers or plain cookies and a cup of tea or coffee. For dinner I use a salad plate and just eat whatever I fix for supper, nothing special, just whatever, meat, veggies, a starch, etc. just a balanced meal. I think by using a salad plate I fool myself that I am having as much as anyone else but I am actually having a smaller amount. If I go out with friends I just order what ever I want and don't worry about it. Of course, I don't go out but once a month or so. I also drink at least a quart of water everyday so I don't confuse thirst with hunger! My meals are not set in stone, if I'm not hungry, I don't eat. The hardest part of this journey is learning to tell if I am hungry or just eating to have something to do.

As far as exercise, I try and walk about a mile everyday and take care of my animals and do some yard work. I can already tell that winter is really going to cut that back so I may have to get my Wi out again. 

Like I said, not really a diet, just trying to eat less. I think by not saying to myself that I "can't have" something it has made it easier. I have gone from a size 14 to a 6 not sure if that is the from eating less or exercise or a combination of both.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Wow, good job! I too spread out my food over the day, I get too hungry to make it from breakfast to lunch and lunch to supper. Don't know if it's true that the stomach "shrinks" but I could no longer eat a huge meal even if I wanted to.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job CC!! Keep up the good work, and you will loose those final 9.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Just a quick update, finally started loosing again! Not down to 120 but 124. Doc said I didn't need to lose anymore! Now if I can just stop "seeing" me an overweight person. 

Thank goodness for Goodwill, clothes are so expensive and I was starting to look like a war orphan with baggy clothes. Found a brand new pair of Lands End jeans that still had the tags on them at 1/2 price! For some reason "my Goodwill" has more bigger sizes than smaller ones and the small sizes look like something a teen would wear, not an adult.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats CC, you are doing an awesom job!!!! Not sure how tall you are, but I would be a pencil at 120! 

Yes, Goodwill is your friend. I shopped there often as I was loosing, as I didn't want to spend a lot of money when I still had a few sizes to drop. Once I got to goal, I bought a few new things at the mall, kind of as a reward.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

Way to go....I'm just reading your reply now...not sure how I overlooked that? Anyway, thank you..I cant do the coffee thing it would make me barf..I actually stop drinking coffee when I quit my 2-3 pk a day habit..thats why I gained 60lbs and need to loose this weight..I will have to think of something else to drink instead..how long did it take you to lose the weight..Thanks


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

*Tinker: *I am only 5'2" so 124 isn't really that small for me. 

*Mythreesons: *How about tea? I drink hot tea sometimes and really like the fruit teas like Biglowe's red raspberry. No calories and doesn't need any sugar added to have a wonderful flavor. I started really trying to lose weight in June of last year so it has only really taken 8 or 9 months. Congratulations on stopping smoking.


----------

